#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Off_Girls

## lemke

*Lembrando que aqui, homens tb podem participar e os assuntos a serem abordados são de livre escolha!*




Sukkubus,

Quer dizer que agora o Diego é o seu novo ídolo??

Qual a tua opinião sobre a atitude dele após a partida de hoje entre Palmeiras e 
Santos??  :Call:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Quer dizer que agora o Diego é o seu novo ídolo??


Hahahahahaha! Se eu estivesse no Palestra hj eu tinha puxado até  :Party:  para ele... ele só teve a reação que aquele outro (censurado) pediu... a mídia como sempre está valorizando DEMAIS o que aconteceu... não foi nada tão drástico assim. 

Sabe o vídeo do Kaysha que te mostrei, acho que ele merece algo do tipo... rs.

----------


## Sukkubus

Tem mais! Se ele fosse user do fórum eu até colocaria ele na classificação para Muso... rs.

----------


## lemke

Em tua homenagem, Sukkubus...

Pode clicar aqui!  :Adore:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Em tua homenagem, Sukkubus...
> 
> Pode clicar aqui!


Hahahaha... adorei a música! O dono do blog escreveu "muito triste essa cena"... triste nada! triste é ver tanto erro de arbitragem, cartolagem, favorecimentos, mídia comprada... e ninguém fazer nada. O cara perdeu a cabeça, tá certo. Mas foi revide, não foi de graça.

 :Rofl:

----------


## Sukkubus

Aí CammyL, vamos fazer a trilha sonora pro futuro Muso, rs.




O Paul até que engana bem nesse vídeo... :Rofl:

----------


## lemke

> Aí CammyL, vamos fazer a trilha sonora pro futuro Muso, rs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Paul até que engana bem nesse vídeo...


 
Hhehehhehehe,claro...é preciso! :Dancing:

----------


## lemke

Mais uma:

----------


## Sukkubus

Essa aqui, dependendo da maneira que eles responderem as perguntas... pode vir bem a calhar, rs. 

 :Dancing2:

----------


## Frusciante

Aqui vão algumas contribuições...

----------


## Magnun

Caaaaaramba!!! Quanto tempo eu não ouvia heart!!! Uma que recomendo delas...



Putz, esse do Kiss é foda... nessa época "unmasked" eles estavam parecendo com o Twisted Sisters!!! Não vou nem recomendar alguma do Kiss se não vou fazer uma lista enorme  :Big Grin: 

O Frusciante não podia indicar outra coisa se não RHCP  :Big Grin:  Eles são muito bons mesmo!

Até mais pessoal...

----------


## Magnun

Outra muito boa e quase da mesma época...

----------


## Frusciante

Estilo é o que não falta...


Pra quem gosta da Rihanna:




ColdPlay:




Metallica:




Avril Lavigne:




Kansas:




Quando eu lembrar de mais umas bem bacanas, eu posto de novo.

----------


## Sukkubus

> Putz, esse do Kiss é foda... nessa época &quot;unmasked&quot; eles estavam parecendo com o Twisted Sisters!!! Não vou nem recomendar alguma do Kiss se não vou fazer uma lista enorme


Também tenho uma lista enorme deles... acho que vou postar é o vídeo do Gene em ação que saiu recentemente... rs.




Esse Paul... rs, cada coreografia tosca.. Saudade do Eric Carr, essa aí foi a melhor formação do KISS na minha opinião.

----------


## lemke

Ah,eu gosto dessa:

----------


## lipeiori

Nada disso, o bom é isso aqui:

----------


## Magnun

Só clássicos do Rock!!

Aerosmith é realmente uma ótima banda! Pena que a maioria das pessoas, hoje em dia, só conheça essa música! Isso ai é só a "ponta do iceberg"  :Big Grin: 

Alguém conhece essa:



(sukkubus, vc não conta!)
Das poucas pessoas que conheciam isso quase nenhuma sabia que era aerosmith, certo?! Pior a maioria acha que era outro vocalista! Mas É o Steven Tyler cantando! na minha opinião, é uma das melhores canções do aerosmith... 

"(...)
Sing with me, sing for the years
Sing for the laughter, sing for the tears
Sing with me, if its just for today
Maybe tomorrow the good lord will take you away

Dream on, dream on
Dream yourself a dream come true
Dream on, dream on
Dream until your dream come true
Dream on, dream on, dream on...
(...)"

Outra clássica...

----------


## Sukkubus

Magnun... especialmente  :Smile:  



The Doors, clássico, perfeito! 



Janis, tu sabes, amoadoro ela 
*Agitando*, 



Sem comentários... The Who é o que há...  



Cláááááássicoooo! 



Nusssss... essa é sem comentários! Altas recordações! 



Essa sei que você deteeeessta... rs 
*Mais punk,* 



Acho que canto essa música todo dia, rs. 



:P É um hino punk!

----------


## Sukkubus

> "(...)
> Sing with me, sing for the years
> Sing for the laughter, sing for the tears
> Sing with me, if its just for today
> Maybe tomorrow the good lord will take you away
> 
> Dream on, dream on
> Dream yourself a dream come true
> Dream on, dream on
> ...


Tem gente que nem sabe quantos anos estes caras tem de estrada... E essa letra, no comments... "Dream until your dream come true"...

----------


## Magnun

> Tem gente que nem sabe quantos anos estes caras tem de estrada... E essa letra, no comments... "Dream until your dream come true"...


Com certeza!! 

Sukkubus, mandou bem nesses últimos vídeos hein?! Só os melhores...

A performaçe da Janis sempre me surpreende! Até mais...

----------


## lemke

Ah,essa música é linda:

----------


## lemke

Standing Outside The Fire:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM9Ifh5WXXM]YouTube - Standing outside the fire[/ame]

----------


## Sukkubus

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ1c9ErCn7w]YouTube - Frente! - Bizarre Love Triangle[/ame]

"I'm not sure what this could mean
I don't think you're what you seem
I do admit to myself
That if I hurt someone else
Then I'll never see just what we're meant to be"

 :Smile:

----------


## Sukkubus

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3POlA_Y8lN0"]YouTube - J-ENTERCOM - KISS - BECAUSE I'M A GIRL[/ame]
Essa há muuuuitos anos postaram no Off Topic aqui do Under... Já que a CammyL quer mudar o estilo... rs. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weJDptG_rrM[/ame]
Esse está desativado a incorporação... mas gosto taaaanto deste filme... :P e principalmente desta cena...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sukkubus

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2-kghzN6f4"]YouTube - Falling by Lacuna Coil[/ame]
Para não sair do rock... :P Essa tem história! rs. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjPrsEWgNK4]YouTube - Black Sabbath No Stranger To Love[/ame]
Essa não é do Black Sabbath, é carreira solo do Iommi... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV4D4kGLhz4]YouTube - KISS - FOREVER[/ame]
Não achei link que não tá essa p* de proibir incorporação... mas essa do Kiss não poderia deixar de ser recomendada...

----------


## lemke

Hoje eu estou romântica:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEJ7LTvoGxA&feature=related]YouTube - James Blunt - You're Beautiful (live)[/ame]

----------


## lemke

Ai ai:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qAqABdMA-M]YouTube - Wherever You Will Go - The Calling[/ame]

----------


## Frusciante

Derreta-se, CammyL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUi2gbhP_mU"]YouTube - Lifehouse - You And Me - Smallville Love Theme Video Version[/ame]

 :S:

----------


## Sukkubus

Ai CammyL, dele eu gosto demais desta... é melosa, mas... rs.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ejNPaO3apQ]YouTube - James Blunt - Same Mistake (Legendado)[/ame]

----------


## Sukkubus

Love Street, The Doors... uma montagem bem legal do Jim e da Pam...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ-MlWO2eCs&feature=related]YouTube - The Doors : Love Street Live[/ame]

----------


## lemke

Anywhere you go let me go to...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgTV7rmrYlQ&feature=related]YouTube - All I Ask of You[/ame]



That's all I ask of you!  :Girl:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Anywhere you go let me go to...
> 
> 
> That's all I ask of you!


Lindoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :Smile:

----------


## Sukkubus

Aí, Frusciante, do Guitar Hero, LG, algumas que gosto (e recomendo), rs 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjOnnRu9SSY"]YouTube - POISON - Talk Dirty To Me[/ame]
Poison, Talk Dirty to Me  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuKOc_Mpumc"]YouTube - Social Distortion - Story Of My Life[/ame]
Social Distortion - Story Of My Life 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STWSTgfMruc]YouTube - Rolling Stones - paint it black[/ame]
Rolling Stones - Paint It, Black 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeZxRYXZ154"]YouTube - Alice Cooper - School's out 1972[/ame]
Alice Cooper - School's Out 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFZHWGUz-t8"]YouTube - The Who - The Seeker[/ame]
The Who - The Seeker

----------


## Frusciante

> Aí, Frusciante, do Guitar Hero, LG, algumas que gosto (e recomendo), rs 
> Poison, Talk Dirty to Me  
> Social Distortion - Story Of My Life 
> Rolling Stones - Paint It, Black 
> Alice Cooper - School's Out 
> The Who - The Seeker


Show de bola hein Sukkubus.

No Guitar Hero então...deve dar uma cãibra absurda no dedão hehe

Acho que você não aprecia tanto, mas ouve aí que o som é bom:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsUrMeibTCk"]YouTube - Blood Sugar Sex Magik at Stockholm - 1999[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez5M1e6mD9A"]YouTube - Desert Rose LIVE Sting & Cheb Mami[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLnKUiybiFo"]YouTube - Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix (High Quality)[/ame]

----------


## lemke

Eu continuo romântica,kkkkkkkkkk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqGTb4ZFAS8]YouTube - A Whole New World - Aladdin - InglÃªs (English)[/ame]

----------


## Sukkubus

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgSdVuQKpRU&feature=popular"]YouTube - Gol Colo-Colo 0x1 Palmeiras (Copa Libertadores 2009 6Âª rodada Grupo 1)-NarraÃ§Ã£o JosÃ© SilvÃ©rio[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOJxLaeB6ZI&feature=related]YouTube - Gol de Cleiton Xavier - Colo Colo 0x1 Palmeiras - TaÃ§a Libertadores 2009[/ame]

 :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore: 
 :Embarassed: 
(Agora vem a pedreira...)

----------


## Sukkubus

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c56vEgA4fjU]YouTube - Poison Every Rose Has Its Thorn (video oficial)[/ame]
Poison - Every Rose Has Its Thorn

É uma das letras mais bonitas do rock...

_"Though it's been a while now
I can still feel so much pain
Like a knife that cuts you
The wound heals, but the scar, that scar remains"_

----------


## Frusciante

Sukkubus...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI_sv5uswoY"]YouTube - Pink Floyd On The Turning Away[/ame]

----------


## Sukkubus

> Sukkubus...


Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuusssss...  :Adore:

----------


## Sukkubus

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPn8mjVbLcY"]YouTube - No Use For A Name - international you day[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9keMfElZjx4&feature=PlayList&p=9309D190A934AAA1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=36[/ame]
Aí, CammyL (recordar é viver... rs)

----------


## lemke

> Aí, CammyL (recordar é viver... rs)


 
Essa é pra sempre,hehehehehehe

Obrigada! :Dancing:

----------


## Frusciante

Vai dar preferência pra Windows, vai...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1r_BozrVGQ"]YouTube - CQC vende Castelo ao Principe 16/03/09[/ame]

----------


## Sukkubus

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biKItoqAxvA]YouTube - Comercial Kaiser - Sinceridade[/ame]

CammyL, o que tu acha dessa? rs. Eu fui obrigada a concordar! Melhor não! rs.

----------


## lemke

Sukkubus,

Eu acho que enquanto houver gente dizendo que "homem é mentiroso,não presta,é cafajeste", muitos exemplares da raça vão continuar se achando os tais...

Pra te falar a verdade,eu tenho e terei sempre uma idéia comigo:

*Quem se acha muito esperto e malandro,não conseguirá nunca perceber que haverá sempre alguém mais esperto que ele,hehehehehhe*

Sagacidade e perspicácia pode ser privilégio de qualquer ser humano...

Vou até encerrar por aqui meus cometários,amiga,porque as vezes eu me aprofundo demais...vc bem sabe!  :Dancing:

----------


## lemke

Sukkubus,

Olha que legal:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-Qju5Dhd0E]YouTube - anime dance - rock this party[/ame]

----------


## Sukkubus

> *Quem se acha muito esperto e malandro,não conseguirá nunca perceber que haverá sempre alguém mais esperto que ele,hehehehehhe*


Nuuuuuuuuuuusss... rs Parece que senti nessa sua frase uma mensagem oculta... hahahaha.

Esse aqui é para ilustrar:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nGZKTStb_Q]YouTube - gatos brigando[/ame]

Hahahahahaha

----------


## lemke

> Nuuuuuuuuuuusss... rs Parece que senti nessa sua frase uma mensagem oculta... hahahaha.
> 
> Esse aqui é para ilustrar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha


 
Imagina um gato "falando" : "[email protected]","[email protected]@lho",hehehhehehe

"Eu caçava ratos pra você",hehehehehhe

----------


## lemke

Que loucura:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QADrAXVaqSA&feature=related]YouTube - Safri Duo - Samb Adagio[/ame]

----------


## Frusciante

Oloko hein...
Isso aqui tá muito parado...
Tudo isso é frio? hehe

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e64cOMln5qc"]YouTube - Red Hot Chili Peppers at Green Fest - Higher Ground[/ame]

----------


## lemke

Oi Sukkubus...

----------


## Sukkubus

> Oi Sukkubus...


Oi Amiga, to viva! rs :Call:

----------


## Sukkubus

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGmhB-fTvdM&feature=related"]YouTube - Aerosmith - Hole In My Soul (original version complete)[/ame]
Esse clipe é perfeito!
Falaí, Cammy, esse Joe Perry era um espetáculo!! rs

----------


## lemke

Drunken Lullabies:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcEEAjGtAkY]YouTube - Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies[/ame]

----------


## lemke

> Esse clipe é perfeito!
> Falaí, Cammy, esse Joe Perry era um espetáculo!! rs


 
É...adorei o clipe!

Um beijo x:*

----------


## lemke

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbgO1O3uiv4]YouTube - Peter Cetera- You're the Inspiration[/ame]





Sukkubus...ando muito romântica!

----------


## lemke

Sukkubus...eu to aqui!

----------


## Sukkubus

Amiga, tu tá romântica é?

Achei um tempo só pra te recomendar estes vídeos do Keanu Reeves!

_*Modo Papo Feminino On*_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQhf0lEEp5g"]YouTube - Dollar - I need your Love (The lake house)[/ame]
Amo essa música, amo este filme e claaaaaro, que colírio!!!  :Rofl: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsXViFIs3NM"]YouTube - KEANU REEVES : TES YEUX NOIRS[/ame]
Desde quando começou e até hoje... vai ser bonito assim lá na p...!!!!  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GrK5THh9_k&feature=related"]YouTube - Only Time Sweet November[/ame]
Sem comentários... Outro filme tão... triste!  :Frown: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7NXKwgQ3OU"]YouTube - KEANU REEVES SOMETHING'S GOTTA GIVE[/ame]
Eu simplesmente amo a mensagem deste filme!  :Embarrassment: 

**Modo Papo Feminino Off**

----------


## lemke

Ah,eu adorei...obrigada por recomendar! :Adore: 

É, amiga...esse tal romantismo,hehehehe

Beijo x:*

----------


## Sukkubus

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piZ_G7rcvKM]YouTube - Cena RomÃ¢ntica do filme Top Gun[/ame]
Amiga, sem comentários... hehehe. Essa aqui é "old school" :P

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkh3qKkrVpQ&feature=related]YouTube - Richard Gere em DanÃ§a Comigo?[/ame]
Tenho uma história interessante com esse filme, quando o vi no cinema: O impacto da cena foi tão grande que até os rapazes que estavam na turminha ficaram de boca aberta! rs.

----------


## Sukkubus

Já que é feminino mesmo o tópico...  :Smile: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioHc7mSpW3w&feature=related]YouTube - tango passion 6[/ame]
Adoro! Elegante e cheio de estilo!

----------


## lemke

Sukkubus,

Adorei os vídeos! :Top: 

Beijo x:*

----------


## lemke

Sukkubus,

Depois vc me diz o que acha dessa música:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXTYWVidjN8&feature=related]YouTube - Flogging Molly - Tobacco Island[/ame]

----------


## Sukkubus

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_s8f16xwNg]YouTube - Robbie Williams & Nicole Kidman - Somethin' Stupid[/ame]
Acho que agora sou eu! rs

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak2p1MqFMKA]YouTube - Lenny Kravitz - Calling All Angels[/ame]
Essa sim é uma música que tem muuuuita história...  :Frown:

----------


## lemke

Sukkubus,

Lindos os vídeos!

Olha,para complementar a sessão:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-L6rEm0rnY]YouTube - Cats Musical - Memory[/ame]

----------


## Sukkubus

Nossa, vai me fazer chorar desta forma, rs...  :Smile:  Lindo, lindo!

----------


## lemke

> Nossa, vai me fazer chorar desta forma, rs...  Lindo, lindo!


Foi um dos musicais mais lindos que já assisti...

Beijos x:*******

----------


## Sukkubus

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RkWs6P2IwE"]YouTube - Rod Stewart & Amy Belle- I Dont Want To Talk About It[/ame]
Para o dia dos namorados :P

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87XQKCXfFjQ[/ame]
A original "Close To You"  :Smile:

----------


## lemke

Falando em Rod Stewart:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd5vvoWcQ4A]YouTube - This old heart of mine - Rod Stewart[/ame]

----------


## Sukkubus

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZsvKhTNgc0]YouTube - Dia dos Namorados[/ame]
Olha essa animação do Dia dos Namorados, eu adorei! rs

----------


## lemke

Bem legal, criativo...x :Smile: 

A música em francês! :Top:

----------


## lemke

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpT9sol_UeE]YouTube - Bon Jovi- Never Say Good Bye[/ame]










Lindo isso! :Laugh:

----------


## lemke

Sukkubus, onde vc anda ????? :Stupido:

----------


## Keyllah

Olá...as girls do forum ^^

----------


## Sukkubus

Olá para você Keyllah, bem-vinda!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bBVdpeeUBM&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Black Ghosts - Full Moon[/ame]

Simplesmente estou curtindo muito essa música!  :Smile:

----------


## lemke

> Olá...as girls do forum ^^


 
*Hello Keyllah, bem-vinda!*

Legal teu avatar! http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/a...etch_009-1.gif http://www.florijane.com/minhaweb/images/b027.gif http://www.florijane.com/minhaweb/images/b019.gif

----------


## Magal

Meninas parabéns pela participação no Under e principalmente no blog.

----------


## lemke

> Meninas parabéns pela participação no Under e principalmente no blog.


*Oi Magal, muito obrigada!*

* http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/a...etch_032-1.gif*

*Beijos x:*********

----------


## Sukkubus

Será que o UnderGirls sempre vai ter esse tipo de coisa? Por isso que não aparece mulher por aqui...

----------


## lemke

> Será que o UnderGirls sempre vai ter esse tipo de coisa? Por isso que não aparece mulher por aqui...


Pois é, amiga...tem pessoas que realmente precisam ler o *Netiqueta!*

----------


## lemke

Sukkubus, 

Olha só: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjH3Jaohij8]YouTube - Green Day - Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) (acoustic) on iTunes[/ame]


Linda essa música, né não ?
 :Call:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Pois é, amiga...tem pessoas que realmente precisam ler o *Netiqueta!*


Ou sair do computador e arrumar uma mulher de verdade! rs.

----------


## Sukkubus

Adoro!

Amiga e essa? FUNDO do BAÚ rs... e LINDA!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-udANb1O8Y&feature=PlayList&p=EF144E7D492D8201&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Different corner - George Michael - Wham - 1986[/ame]

----------


## lemke

Ah amiga, é uma música do fundo do baú mas é linda mesmo! :Smile:

----------


## Sukkubus

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnTVUNmyVoI&NR=1"]YouTube - One more try - George Michael (with Lyrics)[/ame]

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nossa! essa tem MUITA história! rs

*"There are things
That i still have to learn
But the one thing i have is my pride"*

----------


## Sukkubus

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfJdcNPzCHU&feature=related]YouTube - Pra Ser Sincero - Letra Engenheiro do hawaii[/ame]

E essa? tava vendo um show ontem num barzinho e estavam nessa linhagem de música... adoro essa fase dos Engenheiros... bons tempos!

E a letra? Mais direta impossível... 

"Pra ser sincero
Não espero de você
Mais do que educação
Beijo sem paixão
Crime sem castigo
Aperto de mãos
Apenas bons amigos...

(...)

Nós dois temos
Os mesmos defeitos
Sabemos tudo
A nosso respeito
Somos suspeitos
De um crime perfeito
Mas crimes perfeitos
Não deixam suspeitos...

(...)

Um dia desse
Num desses
Encontros casuais
Talvez a gente
Se encontre
Talvez a gente
Encontre explicação...

Um dia desses
Num desses
Encontros casuais
Talvez eu diga:
-Minha amiga
Pra ser sincero
Prazer em vê-la!
Até mais!..."

----------


## lemke

> E essa? tava vendo um show ontem num barzinho e estavam nessa linhagem de música... adoro essa fase dos Engenheiros... bons tempos!
> 
> E a letra? Mais direta impossível... 
> 
> "Pra ser sincero
> Não espero de você
> Mais do que educação
> Beijo sem paixão
> Crime sem castigo
> ...


Essa também é linda, combinação perfeita de letra e música!

 :Party:

----------


## lemke

Sukkubus, 

Essa letra dispensa qualquer comentário:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p5wOpv9h4U]YouTube - HerÃ³is da ResistÃªncia - O Que Eu Sempre Quis[/ame]





Depois de tanto tempo eu durmo em paz...

----------


## Sukkubus

Essas músicas são as melhores... bons tempos!

Mas sabe o que acho? Que estamos denunciando a nossa idade... rs. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N0AnR8rpdw]YouTube - ParabÃ³lica[/ame]

----------


## lemke

> Essas músicas são as melhores... bons tempos!
> 
> Mas sabe o que acho? Que estamos denunciando a nossa idade... rs.


Huahuhuhuahua, nao tem problema...

Tem muitos aqui da nossa idade tb!

----------


## lemke

Sukkubus, comi muitos doces hoje... :Dancing:

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Que coisa não?

Meninas, parem de fofocar senão o serviço cai e vocês nem vão ver!

rsrsrs

----------


## lemke

> Que coisa não?
> 
> Meninas, parem de fofocar senão o serviço cai e vocês nem vão ver!
> 
> rsrsrs



Huahuhuhua, não cai o serviço, pode ficar tranquilo!

Esse forum é destinado a isso mesmo!

Beijos x:*****

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Torço para que não caia! rs

Por falar em música: conhecem a banda Nazareth (dos anos 70 e 80)? Muito boas as baladas da banda.

Ouçam esta aqui: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3GPzRlhZZ8"]YouTube - Nazareth - Where Are You Now(live in tv)[/ame]

----------


## lemke

> Torço para que não caia! rs
> 
> Por falar em música: conhecem a banda Nazareth (dos anos 70 e 80)? Muito boas as baladas da banda.
> 
> Ouçam esta aqui:


Marcelo, 

Eu não conhecia essa banda, achei a música bem legal!  :Girl:

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Marcelo, 
> 
> Eu não conhecia essa banda, achei a música bem legal!


Certo,

entendi. O tempo passa... hehehe

----------


## Sukkubus

Náh! Só entro no fórum nos meus breves períodos de folgaaaa... trabalhando... IMPOSSÍVEL! rs.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5prT2qiiWY]YouTube - PH D - I Won't Let You Down[/ame]

Essa vocês não vão lembrar! 

"_Ph.D_. are a British group that managed a UK Top 10 hit with "I _Won't Let You Down_" in April 1982"... Eu não tinha 1 ano de idade! rs.

----------


## Sukkubus

CammyL, vou dar uma festa no meu aniversário, estou organizando! Já providenciei trilha sonora da *Billboards* das 100 melhores do ano que nasci... hehehe. *

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB1L7V28d4Y[/ame]
Essa tava na parada! rs.
*

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Náh! Só entro no fórum nos meus breves períodos de folgaaaa... trabalhando... IMPOSSÍVEL! rs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essa vocês não vão lembrar! 
> 
> "_Ph.D_. are a British group that managed a UK Top 10 hit with "I _Won't Let You Down_" in April 1982"... Eu não tinha 1 ano de idade! rs.



"Pior" que lembro. Eu já estava prestes a completar 10 aninhos. 

Essa tocou durante toda a década de 80 e até começo dos anos 90.

----------


## lemke

Sukkubus, 

Vc gosta de festas de aniversário...eu gosto de ir a festa dos outros!

É bom! :Dancing2:

----------


## lemke

> Náh! Só entro no fórum nos meus breves períodos de folgaaaa... trabalhando... IMPOSSÍVEL! rs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essa vocês não vão lembrar! 
> 
> "_Ph.D_. are a British group that managed a UK Top 10 hit with "I _Won't Let You Down_" in April 1982"... Eu não tinha 1 ano de idade! rs.


Eu lembro, claro, eu era pirralha, mas lembro bem...

----------


## Sukkubus

Mudaram o Girls para dentro de Comunidades!

Olha só!

----------


## lemke

Sukkubus, 

Eu tinha visto isso...hummmmm! :Call:

----------


## Sukkubus

Acho um mal sinal! rs.

Então, sim... meu aniversário é daqui uns dias e eu resolvi organizar uma festa! hehe. Pena que tu tá longe de mim senão era convidada certa para curtir as músicas... e beber, claro! :P

 :Dancing2: 

A propósito... você também faz aniversário neste mês... quando será a festa?

----------


## lemke

> Acho um mal sinal! rs.
> 
> Então, sim... meu aniversário é daqui uns dias e eu resolvi organizar uma festa! hehe. Pena que tu tá longe de mim senão era convidada certa para curtir as músicas... e beber, claro! :P
> 
> 
> 
> A propósito... você também faz aniversário neste mês... quando será a festa?



Ah, eu iria com certeza, claro!  :Dancing2: 

O meu já passou, foi dia 7, mas não teve festa, só mesmo um jantar em família...

Sobre o Girls em Comunidade..mal sinal é ? Hehehehe..me conte...

----------


## Sukkubus

Meus MUITO Parabéns atrasados! hehehe  :Frown: 

A festa está me pirando! tô lotada de trabalho (implantando um sistema) e inventei essa... tô me desdobrando! hahahaha.

Ah! Para mim está perdendo a importância! Sei lá, rs.

----------


## lemke

> Meus MUITO Parabéns atrasados! hehehe 
> 
> A festa está me pirando! tô lotada de trabalho (implantando um sistema) e inventei essa... tô me desdobrando! hahahaha.
> 
> Ah! Para mim está perdendo a importância! Sei lá, rs.


Obrigada!

Mas com certeza tua festa vai ser manera, tenho certeza que vc vai curtir à beça...

Perdendo a importância é ? Sobre o Girls que vc tá falando ? Depois detalha isso pra mim, por gentileza!

Beijos x:*****  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sukkubus

Cammy, não sei você mas eu... i'm out!  :Call:

----------


## lemke

> Cammy, não sei você mas eu... i'm out!



Fiquei chateada, mas keep walking, hehehehe

Beijos x:*****  :Call:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Fiquei chateada, mas keep walking, hehehehe
> 
> Beijos x:*****


"Keep walking", rs.

Nem meia garrafa ajuda a descer isso... na boa  :Smile:

----------


## lemke

> "Keep walking", rs.
> 
> Nem meia garrafa ajuda a descer isso... na boa


Olha, a dança do ventre ta me ajudando a sublimar certas coisas, jhetgfbvtgrhftytjmnjhkfb

----------


## Sukkubus

Cammy:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDrcjKq0e1w]YouTube - The Same[/ame]

Sua opinião crítica, rs.

----------


## lemke

> Cammy:
> 
> 
> 
> Sua opinião crítica, rs.


 
Achei misterioso e triste ao mesmo tempo...

A quebra do aquário e o peixe se debatendo, aquele final mórbido, em um estilo "te amarei até a morte"...

É uma história com um ar sinistro e que deixa dúvidas!

----------


## Sukkubus

O pior não é isso. É fazer o que esse homenzinho fez com o Josh! rs. De "cortar" as pernas mesmo... kkkkk.

Mas brincadeiras à parte, esse vídeo mostra algo muito interessante:

1 - Espiar os outros nem sempre significa que você vai descobrir os principais segredos da pessoa.
2 - Não subestime os outros (embora o Josh não tenha feito isso, o anão surtou!)
3 - Ninguém é perfeito, nunca.
4 - Não dê corda para se enforcar (a mulher deu a entender coisas que no fim contradizeu).
5 - Não deixe um peixe sozinho com um anão apaixonado. É morte na certa.

Ainda fiquei com uma dúvida: Tinha 2 peixes no aquário. Por que ele foi matar justo o dele?

----------


## lemke

> O pior não é isso. É fazer o que esse homenzinho fez com o Josh! rs. De "cortar" as pernas mesmo... kkkkk.
> 
> Mas brincadeiras à parte, esse vídeo mostra algo muito interessante:
> 
> 1 - Espiar os outros nem sempre significa que você vai descobrir os principais segredos da pessoa.
> 2 - Não subestime os outros (embora o Josh não tenha feito isso, o anão surtou!)
> 3 - Ninguém é perfeito, nunca.
> 4 - Não dê corda para se enforcar (a mulher deu a entender coisas que no fim contradizeu).
> 5 - Não deixe um peixe sozinho com um anão apaixonado. É morte na certa.
> ...


Na verdade, eu fiquei cheia de dúvidas quanto a esse vídeo...

"Contradizeu" foi muito boa, hehehehehe

----------


## lemke

Eu nunca mais vim aqui, huehuhuahue

----------


## Scabbia

Nunca vi um forum tão desprovido de mulheres, digo no sentido de comentar as perguntas frequentes feitas por outros, não tem participação nenhuma, quando poucas aparecem interangindo nos assuntos, começam a cair no mal de querer mostrar mais a parte fisica do que o conhecimento, não falando de todas é claro tem suas exeções, por exemplos as meninas que postaram aqui, tem um conhecimento admiravél em varias areas. isso que é bacana.

Mais acho que seria legal fazer uma campanha no forum, fazer algo que chame a atenção de nos mulheres além de torres, aterramentos, placa mãe queimada, assunto de delegacia entre outos.

Acho que um forum com tanta diversidade falta o mais importante: um toque feminino.

----------


## Sukkubus

Scabbia, isso é luta antiga e quase invencível.

De outras eras já tentamos mudar um pouco o tipo de visão da participação feminina mas quando encontra-se alguém disposta sempre encontra-se também algum "tipo" que vai promover ações com o intuito de deturpar ou mesmo desmerecer a participação feminina. Já vi isso acontecer aqui por várias vezes.

É certo que há mais mulheres, mas elas optam em não se manifestar "de cor-de-rosa" justamente para evitar situações deselegantes do tipo "deixa eu ver uma foto sua / liga a web cam para mim / prova que você é mulher para mim..." etc etc. Fato este que eu também estou cansada de presenciar...  :Elefant: 

 :Smile:

----------


## lemke

> Nunca vi um forum tão desprovido de mulheres, digo no sentido de comentar as perguntas frequentes feitas por outros, não tem participação nenhuma, quando poucas aparecem interangindo nos assuntos, começam a cair no mal de querer mostrar mais a parte fisica do que o conhecimento, não falando de todas é claro tem suas exeções, por exemplos as meninas que postaram aqui, tem um conhecimento admiravél em varias areas. isso que é bacana.
> 
> Mais acho que seria legal fazer uma campanha no forum, fazer algo que chame a atenção de nos mulheres além de torres, aterramentos, placa mãe queimada, assunto de delegacia entre outos.
> 
> Acho que um forum com tanta diversidade falta o mais importante: um toque feminino.



E ai, tudo certo ???

Até concordo *em parte* com o que tu falastes aí, mas é só ter cuidado para não generalizar...eu participo muito aqui, sou menina e conhecimento é algo que não me falta...mas claro que não sou detentora do conhecimento geral da informática então só me meto a falar sobre o que eu sei...

Não entendo de torres, não entendo de aterramentos, comecei a mexer com Linux e meu forte mesmo é Segurança da Informação e Administração de Banco de Dados, por isso só vou falar sobre o que me cabe a debater...

E quanto mostrar mais a parte física, eu graças a DEUS não preciso *APELAR* pra isso, pois tudo em mim sobressai naturalmente...

Se você gostou do Forum, te cadastra e interage aí...

Seja bem-vinda, honey!


Beijos mil x:*******


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lendo novamente esta postagem, precisei acrescentar uma coisa: 

Scabbia, darling, se não quer falar sobre coisas ligadas ao mundo *tecno-info-geek-nerd* em uma comunidade intitulada *"Under-Linux"*, qual tipo de assunto tu sugeres que seja abordado ?

----------


## lemke

Oi... huehuhauahauhuehua!

----------


## lucianogf

> "deixa eu ver uma foto sua / liga a web cam para mim / prova que você é mulher para mim..."


hahahahah

----------


## JPEROLA

> Scabbia, isso é luta antiga e quase invencível.
> 
> De outras eras já tentamos mudar um pouco o tipo de visão da participação feminina mas quando encontra-se alguém disposta sempre encontra-se também algum "tipo" que vai promover ações com o intuito de deturpar ou mesmo desmerecer a participação feminina. Já vi isso acontecer aqui por várias vezes.
> 
> É certo que há mais mulheres, mas elas optam em não se manifestar "de cor-de-rosa" justamente para evitar situações deselegantes do tipo "deixa eu ver uma foto sua / liga a web cam para mim / prova que você é mulher para mim..." etc etc. Fato este que eu também estou cansada de presenciar...


Infelizmente é a mais pura e cruel verdade. 
Tomara que isso um dia possa a vir a muda, Afinal merecemos varios e varios creditos de confiança.  :Burnout: 
Bjus

----------


## Sukkubus

> hahahahah


Por que tu riu, gatinho? rs

----------


## lemke

> Infelizmente é a mais pura e cruel verdade. 
> Tomara que isso um dia possa a vir a muda, Afinal merecemos varios e varios creditos de confiança. 
> Bjus



Honey, qualquer pessoa que tenha conhecimento, conteúdo de um modo geral ,merece crédito de confiança, seja homem ou mulher...o que importa é a contribuição que a criatura tenha a fazer.

Se alguém implicar contigo ou fizer coisas do gênero, educadamente dê uma boa resposta à altura e fica tudo certo...pelo menos comigo é assim!

Beijos e uma excelente tarde!

----------


## Scabbia

> Infelizmente é a mais pura e cruel verdade. 
> Tomara que isso um dia possa a vir a muda, Afinal merecemos varios e varios creditos de confiança. 
> Bjus


Meninas!

Mais não pode desistir, eu sei que agente fica cansada dessas situações desagradavéis, mais tem que persevera! afinal unidas venceremos....

Se consesguimos chegar até aqui encarar essas situações é moleza!

###
Post modeado devido a ofensas aos usuários
###

By meninas e boa sorte. fiquem com Deus.

"Não faça pequenos planos; eles não têm mágica para agitar o sangue dos homens. Faça grandes planos, mire alto com confiança e trabalhe."
-- Daniel H. Burnham

----------


## lemke

> Meninas!
> 
> Mais não pode desistir, eu sei que agente fica cansada dessas situações desagradavéis, mais tem que persevera! afinal unidas venceremos....
> 
> Se consesguimos chegar até aqui encarar essas situações é moleza!
> 
> ###
> Post modeado devido a ofensas aos usuários
> ###
> ...


Scabbia, 

Eu não tenho problemas com nada, muito menos com interpretação,,EU mesma não...

Que D'us te ilumine, darling!

----------


## lucianogf

> Por que tu riu, gatinho? rs


nada não :P

----------


## Sukkubus

Não vi a mensagem moderada porque cheguei após o fato, mas saliento: Calma, meninas. Não vamos aumentar a _animositate_ em cima da diferença que temos de público dentro deste fórum.

----------

